# Show me your Show Stallions....



## Kylie (Mar 24, 2008)

Would love to see both fine & heavier types of show stallions, 3yrs of age & over, prefer show or paddock (but in show cond) pics.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion
National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll
Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo
Pictured as a 3yo















My other stallion, DunIT, is 3yo now but my good pictures of him are as a 2yo


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a few photos of my stallion Libertys Fine Moon. He's 28" and 13 years old.



Deffinately the stockier type!































And, this is his chunky self when I first got him!











Jill, your stallion is marvelous.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2008)

TripleDstables said:


> Jill, your stallion is marvelous.


Thank you











Every time I have seen pics of your boy, I have to stop and look at him a bit. He has the sweetest fast and the softest eyes


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2008)

First one is Little Kings Junior Jinx - grandson of both Boones Little Buckeroo and East Acres Golden Jubilee.











Second is Willow Creeks Dancers Dream Weaver - Son of Flying W Farms Little Wardance, great-grandson of Boones Little Buckeroo. Dream Weaver will be shown this year in halter and driving.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is our stallion SRF Buckshot that we show at Pinto shows. He is 3 now, but the show photo (by Larry Lynch) is from last year. The other photo is from yesterday!!! We are anxiously awaiting his first foal, due early June. Buckshot is a BOB grandson, out of Buck Ons Causin Commotion and his sire is Smithdeal Rowdys Bucanneer, a Rowdy grandson.






Yesterday....


----------



## River Wood (Mar 24, 2008)

Senior Herd Sire Tibbs Rapid Transit ~ Reserve National Champion, Top Ten & Multiple Grand Champion






Another of our stallions River Wood's Montego's Shasaedoh "Monty" Top Ten National Champion, Champion of Champion & Multiple Grand Champion






2 year old stallion River Wood's Rapid Inquisitor" Multiple Grand Champion


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 24, 2008)

I can certainly see why.


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 24, 2008)

heres my boy Buck Ons Cinnamax show condition but pretty natural ops forgot to put his age hes 9yrs this year all my other stallions are under 3yrs


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 24, 2008)

I love his colour countrycharm. I am a big fan of silvers, wish I had one


----------



## Mock2Farms (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is our stallion Vegas Views SS Jumpn Jack Flash. He is 4 years old this year. I dont have any of his show pictures on this computer so here are some "out of the pasture" pictures! Excuse his horrible clip job, he got a break before we finished!


----------



## Willow Glen (Mar 25, 2008)

This is me and my fav boy Highnoon Dj he is 3 this year,

This is us hanging out waiting to go in the ring






another pic of him

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/m...stallionbod.jpg

We won National Grand champion junior stallion at Nationals ending our season on a really great note.


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 25, 2008)

Jill said:


> TripleDstables said:
> 
> 
> > Jill, your stallion is marvelous.
> ...


Thanks, he's a sweet little boy. I can't wait for him to shed out so I can see if I can take him to some shows this year!

And, being on these forums, have opened my eyes to a lot on mini breeders around my state/area. I hope to see a lot of you guys at shows.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 25, 2008)

Circle J Hawk .... a 3 year old stallion in this picture, but now a 5 year old gelding!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics all, just gorgeous stallions.





Here's my boy, Mini Horse.






He was trying to pee in the ring, poor boy & kept stretching out, the judge said he needs to not stretch soo far out, but when we got out of the ring, he finally peed!!!



LOL.






And my Mini Pony (so heavier than Mini Horses, lol) stallion, 8yo. Son of Coat O Chrome.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 26, 2008)

Sundance LB Esprit Poetique:






Mountain Meadows Alladdin:






And the newest member of my stallion lineup and show string, CLC Sure Stoppin' Sensation of THR:






I



my boyz!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 26, 2008)

I absolutely love your first stallion pictured ClickMini. Do you call him Esprit?


----------



## Alisha514 (Mar 26, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Here's my Stud Man. *DB Lil Shadow Man*. [/SIZE]











Alisha


----------



## miniaddiction (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh My..that Esprit.....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 26, 2008)

This is our 3 year old stallion *Smokin'*

This is a picture from last show season

I will be showing him again this year











pic from last fall with his not so show belly






he's going to have his first mare soon this spring I hope he remains easy to show

with noticing the girls this year.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine is slightly taller than a mini, he's a Shetland Pony.

He will attend his first show with me this weekend. Hopefully I will get pictures of him with his head and legs clipped, they are not in this photo from a couple weeks ago:







Andrea


----------



## Kylie (Mar 27, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> Mine is slightly taller than a mini, he's a Shetland Pony.
> 
> He will attend his first show with me this weekend. Hopefully I will get pictures of him with his head and legs clipped, they are not in this photo from a couple weeks ago:
> 
> ...



WOW!

A Shetland Pony, serious???

Shetty's over here (Aust) are fat/chunky, hairy (no clipping/trimming alone)...... certainly not as amazinly gorgeous as your boy!! WOW!!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 29, 2008)

Kylie said:


> disneyhorse said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is slightly taller than a mini, he's a Shetland Pony.
> ...


He is an american setland pony ...much different from the island shetland ponies



. I believe andrea's colt is a modern or modern pleasure too.


----------

